# Paris : Bouffe d'avril 2006



## golf (17 Mars 2006)

*3è jeudi de chaque mois*

*Dates 2006 * ​ 

*20 avril*
*18 mai : ChantAirelle*
*15 juin*
*20 juillet : ChantAirelle*
*17 août*
*21 septembre : ChantAirelle*
*19 octobre*
*16 novembre : ChantAirelle*
*16 décembre*


Comme d'hab, ces dates sont susceptible de changements en fonction de pleins d'autres événements ​ 




*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-





- 





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (19 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
-





- valoriel
-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Human-Fly





- valoriel
-





-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2006)

Je vais pas tout recopier
Je ne pourrai pas  
( et  je le dis  en mode "scrogneugneu" , bouffes sympas et j'aime la bonne choucroute)


----------



## golf (22 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel





- pascalformac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
-Link je serai en vacance!!! 





- pascalformac
- sm


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre moi


Il faut citer le message et incrire son nom 

il en manque plus qu'un et on aura le trio 


  

Goutez l'alcool a l'ail , hein Fab'Fab 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y suis pour rien. C'est rien que la faute aux bétises de SM, aux questionnements de jojo et à la pertinence de Google...
> Beaucoup plus sérieusement, dans l'attente de l'éclairage d'un collègue expert de ces milieux et de ceux qui connaissent ce délicat "ancien légionnaire", il reste le temps de rebondir pour aller ailleurs. La coïncidence est détestable.



En tout cas merci de nous avoir eclairer  

En tout cas je suis perplexe et je ne sais pas quoi dire sur la question pour le moment

D'apres ce que je vois, il faudra donc trouver un autre resto :rateau:  CQFD

Je crois qu'on va lancer un sondage  



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...pourvu que ça ne finisse pas en foire d'empoigne
> 
> mais ok pour le sondage, même si ça ne changera rien à nos refus


 je propose un sondage sur les autre resto si il y'a des propositions  
(le mot sondage n'est pas pris au hassard, c'est en reference a mon "lointain" passé sur le forum )

pas de politique ici  

J'adore!! je veux une fondu :love: :bebe:



			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, cela me convient parfaitement, en effet.



Gourmand va  

C'est un bon resto?

et pourquoi pas mcdo

La je plaisante, rien ne vaut une bonne fondue :love:

Mais on n'a pas encore l'avis de golf...



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, ils sont 3 à y aller donc pour la place ça va le faire
> Pour le lieu, j'ai proposé ça à lumai
> 
> *Au Refuge des Fondus  *
> ...



Mais il m'a l'air sympa ce petit resto  dans sa presentation au vu des commentaires 


Pour feter ça je lance une musique http://jonathan.van-messen.club.fr/music.mp3 a ecouter en entier 



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un terrible...
> 
> Mais à Caen (14) :rose:
> Maitre Corbeau


Dit ça me rapelle une poesie, 

Maître Corbeau, sur un arbre perché,
Tenait en son bec un fromage.
Maître Renard, par l'odeur alléché,
Lui tint à peu près ce langage :
"Hé ! bonjour, Monsieur du Corbeau.
Que vous êtes joli ! que vous me semblez beau !
Sans mentir, si votre ramage
Se rapporte à votre plumage,
Vous êtes le Phénix des hôtes de ces bois."
A ces mots le Corbeau ne se sent pas de joie ;
Et pour montrer sa belle voix,
Il ouvre un large bec, laisse tomber sa proie.
Le Renard s'en saisit, et dit : "Mon bon Monsieur,
Apprenez que tout flatteur
Vit aux dépens de celui qui l'écoute :
Cette leçon vaut bien un fromage, sans doute. "
Le Corbeau, honteux et confus,
Jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus.



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?



Le  resto alsacien :rateau: 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont banni Golf ??? :rateau:



Mais non, il s'est perdu en chemin:rateau:


----------



## kathy h (25 Mars 2006)

dans le 9ème c'est sans moi  , traverser tout paris pour ensuite faire 70 km je n'ai pas le courage, 
c'est quand que vous choisissez un resto dans le 15ème, il était bien celui ou on est allé une fois....





*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
-Link je serai en vacance!!! 





- pascalformac
- sm
-Kathy h 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mars 2006)

Peut etre moi


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
- Link je serai en vacance!!! 
- StJohnPerse





- pascalformac
- sm
- Kathy h 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bon resto?


 Sûrement.  
J'ai néanmoins une question pour les connaisseurs, débarrassée de toute volonté polémique, mais plutôt inquiète pour la faune que l'on risquerait d'y croiser. Êtes-vous certain que s'y retrouver le jeudi 20 avril est le meilleur des choix ?

Lorsqu'on peut lire ceci sur Internet:



> Privée d&#8217;autorité tutélaire depuis la scission du FN, la jeunesse nationaliste dérive lentement vers l&#8217;ultra-droite, en particulier en région parisienne. C&#8217;est le cas du GUD bien sûr dont certains membres ont fêté les 111 ans de la naissance d&#8217;Hitler le 20 avril dernier au restaurent l&#8217;Alsaco et en présence d&#8217;anciens Waffen SS comme R. Perrier (dit « tonton Sieg Heil »). Cela se traduit par de multiples actions qui vont de l&#8217;attaque de librairies (Fédération anarchiste, librairie du Point du Jour) à celle de réunions du comité de vigilance contre l&#8217;extrême droite ou comité Mumia.


Puis cela:



> _Mon cher Sébastien, l'Alsaco est certainement l'un des meilleurs resto du genre à Paris, on est d'accord. Par contre mon boycott n'a rien de politique, juste qu'il m'est insupportable de dîner chez quelqu'un qui célèbre chaque année l'anniversaire d'Hitler... on est bien loin d'une rancoeur PS/UMP n'est- ce pas ? Maintenant, si ça ne te dérange pas..._


À moins, évidemment, que le patron ait changé. 
Bref, ça vous dirait pas, un re-ChantAirelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À moins, évidemment, que le patron ait changé.
> Bref, ça vous dirait pas, un re-ChantAirelle ?


Tu es vraiment plein de préjugés... Ça se trouve, c'est le peintre qu'ils célèbrent.


----------



## lumai (26 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
- Link je serai en vacance!!! 
- StJohnPerse





- pascalformac
- sm
- Kathy h 
- lumai


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2006)

Je ne pensais de toute façon pas pouvoir venir cette fois-ci, mais je m'exprime quand même.

Et je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée de diner là-bas. A court, moyen ou long terme. Je ne comprendrai d'ailleurs pas qu'on maintienne l'endroit (et _particulièrement_ à cette date). Sans préjuger de la qualité de la choucroute qu'on y sert. Chacun ses convictions  Voilà la mienne.

Merci à Benjamin pour l'info


----------



## benjamin (26 Mars 2006)

Je n'y suis pour rien. C'est rien que la faute aux bétises de SM, aux questionnements de jojo et à la pertinence de Google...
Beaucoup plus sérieusement, dans l'attente de l'éclairage d'un collègue expert de ces milieux et de ceux qui connaissent ce délicat "ancien légionnaire", il reste le temps de rebondir pour aller ailleurs. La coïncidence est détestable.


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

y'a encore le temps de trouver un autre resto, c'est pas bien compliqué


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

heil ?


----------



## lumai (26 Mars 2006)

Je ne pourrai pas venir. Et si ça n'avait pas été le cas, je n'aurai de toute façon pas remis les pieds dans ce resto... 
Pour ce qui est d'en trouver un autre, ce n'est vraiment pas ce qui manque.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

C'est con, pour une fois que j'étais à paris...

J'y viens toujours le 20 Avril avec quelques amis passionnés d'architecture...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2006)

Ben moi j'en aurais bien un à proposer vu que je ferais le déplacement s'il était retenu, c'est des amis...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Oui changeons ! Moi je viendrais bien, ce serait la première fois et je serai ravi de voir en vrai des gens avec qui je me prends la tête en virtuel 

Effectivement, l'Alsaco a l'air d'assez mauvais goût... et passer une soirée entière le bras droit levé c'est un coup à choper une tendinite !   :rateau:





*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
- Link je serai en vacance!!! 
- StJohnPerse
- AntoineD // *je viens si on change de lieu *





- pascalformac
- sm
- Kathy h 
- lumai


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Pas mieux!! Je suis toujours incertain, mais je ne remettrais jamais les pieds là-bas!
Donc si je peux venir, ça sera dans un autre resto!


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on va lancer un sondage



...pourvu que ça ne finisse pas en foire d'empoigne 

mais ok pour le sondage, même si ça ne changera rien à nos refus


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

_@ Antoine:_

Pourquoi pas 
Surtout qu'en ce moment niveau banderole, il y a de quoi faire! Et ya même les p'tits gars d'extréme de gauche qui vont avec!


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

et pourquoi pas une AG ? avec vote à main levée sur présentation de la carte orange macgé ?  

non ?

edit : la main levée c'était ptet pas une si bonne idée vu le contexte :rose: pas fait exprès


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

...au moins ça changera un peu des photos d'AES traditionnelles  



			
				Link a dit:
			
		

> pas de politique ici


C'est du civisme, là 

Et de la mémoire, aussi... une question de bête morale. Autant aller dans un restau qui soit un minimum neutre ?...

hum : un restau de spécialités suisses par exemple ?


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi pas!! L'idée d'une fondue circule depuis quelques temps 

Et puis autant le faire maintenant, plutôt qu'en pleine été


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

ça sonne bien pour moi


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Ben ya plus qu'à convaincre nos trois inscrits! Mais il me semble qu'Human-Fly était aussi partant pour une fondue


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben ya plus qu'à convaincre nos trois inscrits! Mais il me semble qu'Human-Fly était aussi partant pour une fondue


Oui, cela me convient parfaitement, en effet.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Bien j'ai une idée de restaurant . Un restaurant canadien où ils font une poutine miam miam


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

juste histoire de mettre mon grain de sel:
une fondue en fin avril? :lol:  énorme  l'alcool en plus = vous serez chauds bouillants :lol: (enfin pour ça, l'alcool suffit  )...

_juste comme ça, j'ai des cours le jeudi soir, mais le 20, c'est pendant les vacances?_


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Vi pendant les vacances


----------



## UnAm (27 Mars 2006)

*jeudi 20 avril*

Lieu du RV :

*L'Alsaco [Winstub]*





10, rue Condorcet 
75009   PARIS
M : Cadet ou Poissonnière
Tél : 01 45 26 44 31

*A partir de 19h30*​ 




- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
__
3






- valoriel
- Link je serai en vacance!!! 
- StJohnPerse
- AntoineD // *je viens si on change de lieu *
- UnAm /*si c'est les vacances y a np * si vous voulez de moi of course  \





- pascalformac
- sm
- Kathy h 
- lumai


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien j'ai une idée de restaurant . Un restaurant canadien où ils font une poutine miam miam




...C'est quoi, les spécialités canadiennes ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

j'aimerai bien mais je n'aime pas la fondue savoyarde :rose: 

ps: ce n'est vraiment pas pour jouer l'enquiquineuse mais c'est vraiment la seule chose que je déteste.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien mais je n'aime pas la fondue savoyarde :rose:
> 
> ps: ce n'est vraiment pas pour jouer l'enquiquineuse mais c'est vraiment la seule chose que je déteste.



...ok. Va pour une raclette


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

arrête


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

Sauf menu 100% special Macg , il y aura des choix dans la carte 
( d'ailleurs même dans le cadre de menus special MacG y a toujours eu des choix)
Toumaï ne devra pas ingurgiter un plat non voulu

(Et oui effectivement l'Alsaco le 20 avril c'est pas du tout une bonne idée...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

merci Pascal :love:


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci Pascal :love:



Je suis de l'avis de pascal, no worry


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

ALors en fin de comptes on (enfin si on peut venir  ) mange où le 20 avril ???


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> ALors en fin de comptes on (enfin si on peut venir  ) mange où le 20 avril ???



...y'a deux trois trucs sympas dans le quartier des Abesses, y'en a pour tous les goûts mais je me pose la même question que toi car je n'ai aucune idée de ce que recherchent les macgéens


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

bah çà baigne alors 


edit : moi non plus mais où est-ce donc


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...y'a deux trois trucs sympas dans le quartier des Abesses, y'en a pour tous les goûts mais je me pose la même question que toi car je n'ai aucune idée de *ce que recherchent les macgéens*


 
Un lieu convivial et de la bonne bouffe !!!!
C'est tout simple en apparence bien que certain(e)s compliquent les choses     







Hum, Alain, houhou, t'es là ?


----------



## benjamin (27 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...y'a deux trois trucs sympas dans le quartier des Abesses...



Y compris pour des fondues/raclettes.  (faut juste que je retrouve l'adresse)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

non Imimi , j'complique rien du tout, une nioube comme moi ne se permettrait pas de mettre la pagaille dans votre clan macgéén.
Je m'effacerai sans aucun problème


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

m'enfin....
tu devrais savoir que imimi blague un peu  
Et  tu as ta place dans ce clan.... qui est aussi devenu le tien 

c'était pascal en mode mediateur


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Y compris pour des fondues/raclettes.  (faut juste que je retrouve l'adresse)




Et les tartiflettes ?


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

Ben vi éh, je blague...  

Mais pour ce qui est de ton "*Imimi*" là 'tention je blague plus  
C'est imimi en tout pitit mon pseudo !


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin....
> tu devrais savoir que imimi blague un peu
> Et  tu as ta place dans ce clan.... qui est aussi devenu le tien
> 
> c'était pascal en mode mediateur



Ah ? Y sont aussi cool que ça, les modos ?...


----------



## lumai (27 Mars 2006)

Ha tiens ! Je cherche justement une adresse de resto sur paris qui ferait une bonne fondue ! Si vous en avez en stock ma boite à mp vous est ouverte !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi éh, je blague...
> 
> Mais pour ce qui est de ton "*Imimi*" là 'tention je blague plus
> C'est imimi en tout pitit mon pseudo !



oups, désolée "imimi" ahhhh cette touche MAJ à la noix :love: 

et pis j'préfère la tarfiflette, la raclette et la reblochonade d'abord  çà laisse un large choix tt de même:hein:  :rose:


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Pour des raisons personnelles l'endroit proposé ne me convient pas.

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions je suis partante.


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

*Le petit Glofounet est demandé sur le fil "Paris : Bouffe d'avril 2006".*
*Le petit Glofounet !!!*


*Youhouuuuuu Glofounet ?*


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

Il y a peut etre de quoi piocher la dedans, sans aller jusqu'à Aix les Bains 
Perso, je trouve que la grolle de Montmartre n'a pas l'air mal

http://www.linternaute.com/restaurant/thema/8/fondue.shtml


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

et à disney hein JF  y'a pitêtre aussi :love:


----------



## fredmac75 (27 Mars 2006)

je ne voudrais pas jetter de l'huile sur le feux, mais un restaurateur, fusse à l'insu de son plein gré, peut-il refuser de servir un client au vu de ses opinions politiques ???

C'est juste une question, ne me faite pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, hein... pas de mauvaise blague.

Maintenant, je suis open sur des propositions de resto.  Antoine on va ptêt se rencontrer enfin


----------



## lumai (27 Mars 2006)

Bah à priori ce genre de réunion doit se faire dans un endroit où ils se savent au moins les bienvenus... Ils vont pas aller quelquepart où ils peuvent avoir des doutes sur l'accueil...


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

Bon! L'idée d'abandonner ce restaurant fait l'unanimité, enfin j'espère 

Pour ce qui est du choix de substitution, l'idée d'une fondue fait son chemin!
Pour rassurer tout le monde (enfin surtout Toumaï ) la plupart des restaurants savoyard propose aussi raclette, tartiflette et autres spécialités montagnardes.

L'impératif: trouvez un resto qui accepte de recevoir pas mal de monde! Donc si vous avez des idées


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

J'en connais un terrible...

Mais à Caen (14) :rose:
Maitre Corbeau


----------



## FANREM (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> et à disney hein JF  y'a pitêtre aussi :love:




Excellente idée, si ce n'est que ca va etre dur d'y manger de la fondue, et puis j'ai peur que ca ne fasse loin pour certains. Par contre, vous etes pas mal a habiter dans le coin, ca peut peut etre envisageable en aparté

Mercredi, j'y serai, car je teste avant son ouverture au public la nouvelle attraction Buzz l'Eclair :love:


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un terrible...
> 
> Mais à Caen (14) :rose:
> Maitre Corbeau


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas jetter de l'huile sur le feux, mais un restaurateur, fusse à l'insu de son plein gré, peut-il refuser de servir un client au vu de ses opinions politiques ???
> 
> C'est juste une question, ne me faite pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, hein... pas de mauvaise blague.
> 
> Maintenant, je suis open sur des propositions de resto.  Antoine on va ptêt se rencontrer enfin



oui  

ça risque d'être drôle, puisque c'est parti pour rencontrer les qq. modos qui veulent ma peau


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée, si ce n'est que ca va etre dur d'y manger de la fondue, et puis j'ai peur que ca ne fasse loin pour certains. Par contre, vous etes pas mal a habiter dans le coin, ca peut peut etre envisageable en aparté
> 
> Mercredi, j'y serai, car je teste avant son ouverture au public la nouvelle attraction Buzz l'Eclair :love:



Tu m'diras pour Buzz l'éclair mdr!


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pour des raisons personnelles l'endroit proposé ne me convient pas.
> 
> Si vous avez d'autres suggestions je suis partante.




Lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

c'est clair qu'on est un peu paumé là:casse:   
ALLO? GOLF? au's'cours :love:


----------



## jahrom (27 Mars 2006)

Ils ont banni Golf ??? :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Allez on change !


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, il s'est perdu en chemin:rateau:



Ou alors il est tombé dans un (18) trou. 

_...je suis qu'on l'avait jamais faite, celle-là   sic._


----------



## Taho! (27 Mars 2006)

Vu la foule qui se déplace pour la bouffe du mois à l'alsaco, elle est annulée.

Il y avait volonté de faire une bouffe malgré tout, un nouveau sujet est là pour ça.


----------

